# Oregon/WA Breeders: Any advice or warnings?



## hanshadow (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello all! 

My family (wife and two kids, 5 and 9) are about to enter the world of GSD ownership (we previously had two Siberian Huskies for over 12 years, and are cautiously ready to open our hearts again), and we're deep into the breeder research and meet and greet stage. I've read the older threads on these boards (this place has been a great resource!), but wanted to see if anyone had any specific "stay away from this breeder and/or their dogs" or "this breeder is great, but not a good fit for what you are looking for" advice 

For us temperament would be priority number one. We're 100% willing to invest the time and energy into training, training classes, socialization, and consistency. At the end of the day, we need a dog that is great with our children and two cats, as well as our friends and family's children and dogs/livestock. I realize that a lot of that will depend on the work we put into it, but we want to start with a strong genetic loading! I _think _we should be looking less for working/high drive lines, and more for family companion/show lines. This pup would be doing zero protection work, or anything aggressive for that matter. Just hiking, running, being active, and being part of a family that showers them with love and affection, whilst maintaining the alpha/hierarchy 

The breeders we are currently looking at in OR/WA are FloodFarm, Sherman, Tannerhaus, and Chinook Valley. We are also actively researching several others. *Are there OR/WA breeders we should steer clear of?* Please feel free to PM me! My intention is not to publicly shame anyone, just to make the right choice (it's a lifetime commitment!) for our new family member. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Kudos for doing research It really comes down to which breeder you trust the most and what kind of dog best matches what you want.

I have an 8-month old male from Flood Farm that is exactly what I wanted and Cindy and i spent at least 3 hours in total talking on the phone about what I wanted, about my circumstances , how I would raise a puppy and her requirements in a buyer.

She will not sell a puppy unless she meets the buyer in person. I have met her three dogs and I like them very much. My boy is not by her male, but is by Zeager v TeMar. The mom is Lena. I don't know what kind of puppies her male will throw, but he is a wonderful dog.

Cindy has lots of visitors to her farm, so her three dogs are very social to people and other animals--including dogs. But they have the great German Shepherd stare and look like a deterrent.

Her main breeding focus is a GSD that can be a great family member. I am quite certain that many forum members may have differing opinions about my choice of breeders, but I spent 6 months diligently looking for a breeder and almost gave up when I found her after she redesigned her website. 

My vet said my dog was the most stable GSD he'd seen in a long time. My pet sitter raved about his social skills with other dogs, and I had a GSD trainer say my boy has a good temperament.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## hanshadow (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you very much for the response! I really appreciate it.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Schraderhaus in Roy, WA is on my shortlist of breeders for my next future GSD. I've heard great things about them.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I sent PMs to hanshadow and Angela.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi! Just wanted to let you know that I haven't forgotten about you and will absolutely respond to your PM sometime this weekend. Sorry for the delay - I'm currently out of town, but promise I'll send you a detailed message soon


----------



## hanshadow (Oct 22, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks for the information you kind folks have sent so far. It's really been helpful. We're trying hard to make the right choice! 

Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Look at Vom Banach I have a link for them, but the page isn't opening for me. http://vombanachk9.com/


----------



## Bruza (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello all! I too am looking for a new responsible Breeder DDR GSD in the Western Or.& WA. area. We just lost our dog at 12. Recommendations welcome and thank you very much for your time.


----------

